# Xbox 360, can't connect to one friend



## MementoMori34 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey everyone. So I've been using live for two or three years now, and for the most part everything's been fine. Recently, however, my friend that I play online with very frequently had to switch ISPs from Cox Cable to SentryLink. I use Windstream.

Now we can't even connect to each other at all on Xbox Live. We can't join each other's parties unless other people are in them, can't use private chat, can't join games. UPnP is turned on, I've forwarded all of the necessary ports, opened up my NAT, and set my Xbox as DMZ but no matter what I couldn't get through to him. Both of our NATs are Open, confirmed by Testing our XBL connections and through CoD: Black Ops (which tells you what your NAT is).

To narrow down the problem, I connected my Xbox directly to my modem and voila, it worked like a charm. I can connect to him fine. The problem here is that I obviously can't keep it like that, because then I can't use the internet for any other device since the router can't be plugged into the modem at the same time. So I've deduced that the problem is somewhere in the router, but I have no idea where else to look at this point.

My router is a NETGEAR Router WNR2000v3, and my modem is a SpeedStream 4300. Can anyone please help me?

EDIT: Also, could I get an Ethernet splitter that I could plug into my modem, then plug my Xbox into one port and my router in the other? Would that even work?


----------

